# ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.



## etta (3. März 2010)

hallo zusammen, 


ich habe einen server und squirrelmail nach diesem howto aufgesetz.

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.10-ispconfig-3-p5

Bei dem versuch, mich einzuloggen, erscheint diese fehlermeldung:


```
ERROR: ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
```
Was kann wohl das problem sein? Ich bin für jede hilfe dankbar.

grüße

etta


----------



## Till (3. März 2010)

Schau mal im mail.log nach, was den Fehler verusrsacht.


----------

